# Wheres the Cylon Centurian



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Just wondering what happened to the Cylon Centuriad that was due any minute a month ago.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Remember, a month is not measurable in the infinit of the space time continuum. Not comprehensible by man, anyway.

hal9001-


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> Remember, a month is not measurable in the infinit of the space time continuum. Not comprehensible by man, anyway.
> 
> hal9001-


I would go to the Moebius Facebook page and ask them that question directly. Moebius does not post here, so any information will be second or third hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ask about the Chariot, Tumbler, Deluxe Dracula etc. Maybe the boat sank?


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Frank told me at the start of the month it should be on its way from China in a couple of weeks (i.e. now)- there had been some holdups with the packaging....

Ant


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Antsnest said:


> Frank told me at the start of the month it should be on its way from China in a couple of weeks (i.e. now)- there had been some holdups with the packaging....
> 
> Ant


Good enough for me!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Patience, you WON'T be disappointed when
it arrives.. It's an EXCELLENT kit..

:thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Probably on it's way to Gammoray to intercept the Vipers that are blowing the Pojee's out of it! 
:tongue:
Max Bryant


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Thing is, how ya gonna make it look like bright, shiny chrome without taking it someplace to be powder-coated once you've finished assembly? I'm sorry, Metalizer and Alclad don't cut it.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't think the new style Cylons were quite so chromey as the old style ones - comes over more as a polished aluminium finish...


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

They were rendered differently from Scene to
scene during the shows run... The early
episodes they were far more a " dull aluminum "
in color. 

Later on, toward Season 3-4 they changed
their bodies to the more " shiny " chrome appearance..

So, honestly, make them dull aluminum or
shiny chrome and either way you can't go wrong..

:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Thing is, how ya gonna make it look like bright, shiny chrome without taking it someplace to be powder-coated once you've finished assembly? I'm sorry, Metalizer and Alclad don't cut it.


I don't know, I've seen some almost chrome like finishes accomplished on aircraft models by using Gloss Black, and either Alclad, or SNJ finishes....takes some work, but it is doable.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Thing is, how ya gonna make it look like bright, shiny chrome without taking it someplace to be powder-coated once you've finished assembly? I'm sorry, Metalizer and Alclad don't cut it.


I much prefer the non-chrome cylons to the chromed ones.

Once they chromed them, they looked less realistic to me.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, perhaps you're right. It seems they went gonzo with the chrome finish at the end of Lay Down Your Burdens Pt. 2.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolvster said:


> They were rendered differently from Scene to
> scene during the shows run... The early
> episodes they were far more a " dull aluminum "
> in color.
> ...


Maybe the chrome ones were fresh off the assembly line and hadn't been in the heat of battle!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyone here heard any news about this and the tumbler? And NO, I dont do facebook. Never will.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

The Tumbler at least, is plagued by licence holder issues beyond Moebius' control. Moebius says it might happen, some day, maybe. But there is no schedule attached to the Tumbler at all. Very frustrating for a company that paid for the rights in good faith.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

phicks said:


> The Tumbler at least, is plagued by licence holder issues beyond Moebius' control. Moebius says it might happen, some day, maybe. But there is no schedule attached to the Tumbler at all. Very frustrating for a company that paid for the rights in good faith.


Realy?! OMG, I thought that puppy was tooled up and ready to go!
Sucks. For Frank AND us modelers. Very frustrating indeed and if its rights issues that realy bl*ws! If I were Frank I'd wash my hands of them after he gets out whats already tooled!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well this explains a lot. What a shame, many of us were looking forward to the Tumbler kit. I feel extremely sorry for Frank and the rest of Moebius to be caught up in the license problems.



phicks said:


> The Tumbler at least, is plagued by licence holder issues beyond Moebius' control. Moebius says it might happen, some day, maybe. But there is no schedule attached to the Tumbler at all. Very frustrating for a company that paid for the rights in good faith.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Any word on the Cylon


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

actias said:


> Any word on the Cylon


What did the Moebius facebook page tell you when you asked them there? Remember, that is the place to directly speak with them and find the information you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

actias said:


> Any word on the Cylon


According to culttvman's website, it is supposed to arrive this week.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Frank told me about 10 days, about 10 days ago....


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks! To RSN - I dont use facebook so I couldnt have asked them. I'm not one of those, and I quote - Stupid F'ers - that trusts them with my personal info.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

actias said:


> Thanks! To RSN - I dont use facebook so I couldnt have asked them. I'm not one of those, and I quote - Stupid F'ers - that trusts them with my personal info.


I am.......so is Frank and Moebius. No big deal, different strokes for different folks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> . Maybe the boat sank?


I wanna be on THAT salvage team!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

From the Culttvman website:

Sept 21: Our shipment of Skipjack and Cylon Centurions did NOT arrive today as expected. I've been told there were delays in shipping them out of LA. Looks like it will be Monday before the get here. Sorry for the delays!


----------

